# Why do my Red's look Pink?



## dnuss (Sep 3, 2010)

When I print my Red colors they tend to look pink. Is there a color adjustment I can make to overcome this problem?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

are your white dampers contaminated with red??


----------



## dnuss (Sep 3, 2010)

No. It is a brand new machine.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

contamination can happen at anytime.. 

what kind of DTG printer??


----------



## CanExplorer (Apr 8, 2007)

"red" is very difficult to do....you have to adjust in photoshop or other software.


----------



## dnuss (Sep 3, 2010)

What adjustments should I make in the software?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

what DTG software are your running?? What graphic software are your running? 

Do you have a picture??


----------



## dnuss (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't want to mention the machine name because being a newbie I do not want to bring bad impressions about the machine. I am using Corel Draw software. Could anyone tell me the best color management scenario. I also find my blues are turning out purple.

Also, thank you to everyone who has replied and given helpful suggestions and possibilities.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

dnuss said:


> What adjustments should I make in the software?


 Pure RED is a combo of yellow and magenta. Sounds like you need to use more yellow in this case. Print a color chart that includes all possible colors. For clicks and grins, print this on a t-shirt as well as a sheet of photo paper. In order for you to adjust, you need to understand what CMYK is and how it works, so that you can properly set up the artwork that you feed your printer.


----------

